# New Jersey tortoise laws



## Gunter (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is a quick question.So I had a RT for 3 years so far.But I have been reading that you need a permit for them a since I got one.The only problem on the website of the NJ F&W it says nothing about Russian Tortoises needing a permit.This is causing confusion for me as people say you do and the website says nothing.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 16, 2012)

If I recall correctly you need a permit for box turtles. I am sure a new jersey member will be able to confirm that sooner or later.


----------



## jaizei (Apr 16, 2012)

The following quoted sections would make it appear that you need one. 
http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/pdf/permregs.pdf



> 7:25-4.5 Additional Species
> A permit shall be required for any other exotic mammals, birds,
> reptiles, or amphibians, or nongame species not specifically
> exempted by Section 4.4.





> 7:25-4.4 Exempted Species
> (a)The following listed species of exotic or nongame mammals,
> birds, reptiles or amphibians may be possessed in this state without
> a permit.
> ...


----------

